# Walmart delivery from the US



## GreenQueen (26 Sep 2009)

Does anybody know if Walmart deliver to Ireland?

I have been able to receive items from JC Penney and other large US retailers but I would be interested in hearing from others in Ireland who have ordered from Walmart online.

TIA


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Sep 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Does anybody know if Walmart deliver to Ireland?
> 
> I have been able to receive items from JC Penney and other large US retailers but I would be interested in hearing from others in Ireland who have ordered from Walmart online.
> 
> TIA



Sorry for hijacking your post GreenQueen, but what other US retailers have you used? I have often used www.JCP.com too and find them great.


----------



## MaryBe (26 Sep 2009)

I'm going over to Florida in Nov and could enquire for you from Wal-Mart if you like.  On another note, have you been charged by customs in Ireland for the US purchases?


----------



## keithkarl200 (27 Sep 2009)

what were you looking for, i have a few friends who are fellow woodturners in the States


----------



## Protocol (27 Sep 2009)

Even though I am half cut now, with 5+ pints of lager and Scrumpy Jack on board, I had a look around the www.walmart.com website for you.

I found this:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=538456

*International Shipping* 
*Where Your Order Can Be Shipped* 


*International Websites* 




International Shipping
The Walmart.com website only ships orders to addresses within the 50 states, APO / FPO military addresses, American Samoa, Guam, Northern Mariana Islands, Palau, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands. Promotional shipping offers, including 97-Cent Shipping, do not apply to deliveries outside the 48 contiguous United States. 

All listed prices are in U.S. dollars, and we do not accept checks or money orders. Please do not send cash. 

To ensure the safety and security of your financial information and prevent unauthorized use of your credit or debit card, Walmart.com performs security checks, in partnership with third parties. Unfortunately, some non-US based cards may not pass the designated information and security checks. Failure to meet the appropriate security criteria will prevent Walmart.com from completing your transaction. A notification with the final status of your order will be sent via email; however, to ensure the security and privacy of our customers, we will be unable to provide additional details for any incomplete orders. 

We do not ship to Canada or other destinations outside the U.S., except as noted above. 

If you are looking for information about Wal-Mart Stores outside the U.S., please visit Wal-Mart International Operations. 
Top of Page


----------



## Protocol (27 Sep 2009)

I am constantly amazed that people post questions without doing their own research.

Bedtime soon.


----------



## GreenQueen (27 Sep 2009)

Thank you Protocol
I did do my own research but seemingly my tired state with a baby dragging out of me is far less effective than being half cut while browsing the internet.  Something I must remember in future!


----------



## mathepac (27 Sep 2009)

Career move - sell Junior, get locked, become a consultant interweb searcher, how cool would that be?


----------

